# Jumbo perch



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I know we have discussed this a little in recent weeks, but has anyone on the water heard of/seen any kind of a perch bite yet.? This is usually prime time for the jumbos while they are here in the west end breeding, anything going around the islands........water clarity around Marblehead....? Thanks, I'll post resluts of my weekend attemp on Monday, HT


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Interesting question. If discussed before, sorry I missed it. Since I have never before heard of perch "migrating "! I would say those are local fish who are simply getting larger! I don't think perch have any special preference for where they spawn. Being small and low on the food chain, I wouldn't expect them to travel "very far" to get it done either. I would expect (and observed) they will move around shallower or deeper in their home area to keep up with the baitfish. Of course I could be "all wet" on my assumptions, as I have been many times before! Hopefully some of the 'experts' on this forum will chime in and set me straight!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No expert by any stretch on anything concerning the reproduction of any fish. I learned many years ago, not sure if it is accurate, that perch usually begin spawn around when the water hits 45 and goes til about 50 or so. Spawn during the night around more of flat shallow rocky bottoms. Not sure if this is accurate but this is what I have learned. I have caught perch a few times this time of year out but do not do it a whole lot.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

They should be stacked up right in front of the stone loading dock off Marblehead. We have always had great success between there and the lighthouse in 20-22 fow. I'm hoping to have time to perch for an hour or two one day this weekend before we start trolling.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Im hoping mon or tues I can get ya a report should be at the stone dock for sure


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Just talked with my crew. We are going to perch first then troll on Saturday. I should be set up somewhere in that area around 8:30am. I'll leave a report with coordinates if we get them going quickly in the morning.


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

anyone know where the perch are at now for shoreline fisherman???? my boat motor is in the shop and im itchin to get some fish!


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I saw a man packing up his truck last week at the Huron pier and had a couple midsized perch. Nothing to brag about but definitely a few sandwiches worth.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you use spreaders or crappie rigs in the spring as you would for them in the summer? I've never even considered fishing for them this time of year. I have always caught a few while jigging eyes up. Come to think of it they all have been hogs 12-15". I wouldn't mind anchoring up on them. Is it usually a fast bite this time of year? Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I use spreaders all year round. I've never been a fan of crappie rigs. I want the weight a half a reel or less off bottom on the down stroke and the minnows laying right on bottom. One year we somehow managed to pull 79 lbs on 120 fish on my birthday. They were double after double of 11-14" hogs. Well tomorrow is my birthday so hopefully we can reproduce that effort. We are perching first on Sunday morning as well.


----------



## MBI_Bryan (Jul 12, 2012)

Jason Pelz said:


> I use spreaders all year round. I've never been a fan of crappie rigs. I want the weight a half a reel or less off bottom on the down stroke and the minnows laying right on bottom. One year we somehow managed to pull 79 lbs on 120 fish on my birthday. They were double after double of 11-14" hogs. Well tomorrow is my birthday so hopefully we can reproduce that effort. We are perching first on Sunday morning as well.


That's impressive! Gotta love a day like that!
We had a day like that a few years ago about one mile off east point of Middle Bass...just awesome.
Good luck!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well got quite a few spreaders, but quit using them years back. A crappie or perch rig has a lot better feel to me. And we catch twice as many with them. Not sure why but we do. I always keep my spreaders on the boat in case others want to use them. But they always end up switching to crappie rigs when they see how we do.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's my .2 on perch rigs....first, you want the bait in the mud like Jason said.MY next advice is to keep the bait in small chunks, half or 1/3 of a large minnow, maybe a hole minnow if they are small, but I like the juice and guts from a cut minnow. I want my rig to be simple and get to the bottom quickly. I use a simple 5/8oz bell sinker, and a single size6 long shank hook tied on an inline loop so that it hangs right with the sinker. Thats it.....no crappie rigs, no spreaders, no fancy hardware to get tangled. 
My theory is keep simple....easy to bait, get it quickly back down while the bite is hot.
The cut bait makes them swallow the whole thing so no bait stealin by the tail.... the long shank hook helps me get the fish off and back down, the fish are feeding on grubs/ zebra's, and wrigglers in the mud, I thnk the poof of mud from the sinker attracts them and the "free" chunk of minnow is hard for them to resist.
I may give a fish here or there beacuse i don't catch doubles, but not many out fish me when I have it workin........quick up and quick back down is the secret, you won't need doubles if you get em' goin right.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good advice, come to think of it on my crappie rig really the only hook that produces is the bottom one. I always catch fewer but always bigger one in the mud. I mean perch fishing for me gets boring if it is a slow bite. This time of year do they group up in pods just like in the summer time? If you get on them is it pretty similar to catching them in warmer weather(pretty quick bite)? Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

It can be up and down at times..........the big hens seem to group together for a while here in late April/early May.......then in a flash, your next trip out you are back to the regular sized males that spew all over your boat, and the big girls are gone until late October. Pretty amazing when the bite is on, you will wish you had a small net when you start lifting heavy 12-13"ers over the side of the boat and the hook pulls out. Look for pretty clean water over rocks.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

One tip I've used for all my perch trips told to me by an old timer: Use two sinkers totaling one oz. The clicking together of the sinkers attracts the fish.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I've never tried that but I do use a 1 oz sinker. I'll try that on one rod tomorrow.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Please post your results JP. He had been a charter capt. threw the 70's then a little in the 80's.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll try to keep track of count between the two and let you know.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Curious as when using a three hook crappie hook we've had days with most all doubles and triples. Perch do change depths! THey don't bury in the mud all the time. LOL! We use 2 3/4 sinkers or 2 one ounce sinkers up in conny. Deep water heavy sinkers. the more time you spend in the zone and the quicker you get there the more chance for fish. Used to use number 6 long shanks but gut hooked too many, then went to #4's and now #2's which seem to work the best. We also use a medium light pull with back bone and 10 lb braided for no stretch.
In conny the fish are deep. And if you don't you'll lose to much to stretch. And I'll put a crappie rig to a spreader or single hook any day of the week! LOL!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Viper come on out! I have confidence in my spreader like you have confidence in your crappie rig. We should be able to pull our limit in less than an hour and have plenty of time to troll up a few hog eyes afterwards. I had a buddy that preferred crappie rigs as well and could hold his own most days with us so I know they work, but they just never worked as well for me as my spreader does for some reason. Its probably due to the fact that I have fished a spreader for 30+ years and just know how to present it just right. My dad made us perch fish just about every day as a kid and I used to hate it but now I am just as addicted to it as he was. We really need a big stakes perch tourney once in the spring and once in the fall to have some fun. I think I could put a team together that could compete with just about anyone.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Guys,,,, 
It's a confidence builder when others are slam'n 'em
the same way as us! 

I agree with Hardtop & Viper1 on the tactics,,,, with ONE exception.

If you just TRY these Sabiki rigs, up against YOUR favorite,,,, I think you'll change!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/36044924834...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3171wt_895
They are 6 hook rigs. Just Cut 'em in half or thirds, & tie barrel swivels on each end. Add to that a 3/4 or 1oz casting bell with eye, and your ready to go.
We like the rigs with size #2-#4 or #6 hooks ( the hooks run kinda small)w 'FLASH' and almost always cut the bait in chunks.
The short leaders off of the mainline give you tons of quick 'feel' and hook-ups.
Tap the bottom to 'call 'em in' and put the bottom hook in the mud! 

I LIKE that friendly competition idea,,,,
And I think I can get 'Fishon667' involved too!
After fishing together last year,,, He's now a Sabiki believer! lol ;')
Let me know Paul,,, I'M IN!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jason Pelz said:


> Hey Viper come on out! I have confidence in my spreader like you have confidence in your crappie rig. We should be able to pull our limit in less than an hour and have plenty of time to troll up a few hog eyes afterwards. I had a buddy that preferred crappie rigs as well and could hold his own most days with us so I know they work, but they just never worked as well for me as my spreader does for some reason. Its probably due to the fact that I have fished a spreader for 30+ years and just know how to present it just right. My dad made us perch fish just about every day as a kid and I used to hate it but now I am just as addicted to it as he was. We really need a big stakes perch tourney once in the spring and once in the fall to have some fun. I think I could put a team together that could compete with just about anyone.


Any time love perching. Seen to many days when limits comes quick. We normally get our limit and then troll to. And as far as rigs. I think the choice should be your own. What ever works for you. Should be hittin conny in a few days. But seems were running late this year with the weather an mud. Hoping on catching a mess but figure more in likely the end of May. Hope they prove me wrong!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We caught some real hogs today but it was a real slow pick at them so I got impatient and started trolling instead. If nothing else we had an enjoyable 50 mile ride today and only had one minor water spray when I speared the ferry boats wake.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe in the next couple weeks it will get good finally and you can come have some fun viper.


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Thanks a bunch Guys,,,,
> It's a confidence builder when others are slam'n 'em
> the same way as us!
> 
> ...


Yeah Doboy is right-They out produce spreaders,rigs, even Old Petes-As the song goes-"I'm a believer"-LOL


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Truth is me and the buddie are attics. We fish everyday that our bodies and the weather lets us. We got wifes who never complain and mine is addiced to. She goes when able or we come up short on crew. We have had a couple guys that arent aloud to go because shes going. So they stay home. Lol. We go mostly week days and can take others quite a bit. As most are working. But perch is my favorite and eyesare my 2nd. Always can use people to split gas. But were in Conny.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I think I'd like perching a lot more if I was in Coney....you guys get the pigs. I'm in the western basin so it's a good day if we get a handful of jumbos lmao. I enjoy perching in the late summer when the eyes slow down. I find the hardest part of perching is anchoring on the pod I marked. Seems I always think I have more anchor line than I really do. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I'd like perching a lot more if I was located further east. I fish the western basin most of the time. It's a good day if you get a handful of jumbos in a trip. Lol. I usually fish for perch late summer when the walleye bite slows or they move into Canada's water. The hardest part of perching for me is not catching them but anchoring on them. I almost always over idle past them and don't have enough anchor line to drift back on them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes there is no place like conny for Jumbo Perch and rarely have to settle for less that 11" fish. Took a couple perch boats out west.Mother in law's idea. The captain started by saying any Perch that place across your palm and stick out is a keeper. Couldn't believe it. I won't keep them on a bad day. They were keeping 4-5 inch fish! I have had some minnows bigger than that. But If that makes you happy! LOL!
As far as anchoring I always pull into the wind about 50 yards or so past. That way when we drift back were over fish. If thats not good enough. I pull and then set down again to drift back. My friend says I drive to much in serch. But I prefer to know there is a lot down there and bigger ones. My new fish finder does a good job of seeing small or large fish and telling what they are. We also keep one hundred foot on the anchor and another 250 we can clip on if wanted. If its rough the extra helps. Also allows you to drift farther back without anchor pulls.
We also try to find out own. The pack is the last resort. Tend to be bigger fish and less problems with people spooking them. In fact last year we spent first 2-3 months in shallow water out fishing the pack. But for you who can't find them the pack is a good option. Just not the biggest fish as a rule.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

The dump off kellys 90 fish yesterday


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

puregreen said:


> The dump off kellys 90 fish yesterday


Nice job!!! how was the size??


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

It was a buddy of mine, had some milkin and dropin eggs in boat and some that were done. Had to move couple times, he was in the area just watch the graph. Weighed 24 lbs. Other boddy was closer to pib and got 70 at 18 lbs


----------



## nhogan171 (Mar 17, 2013)

Caught 55 in 25 FOW off the stone loading dock in marblehead yesterday moring before trolling on spreaders. Even had a few doubles.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Nvm i overlooked the post above me. Good news!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you for posting........FINALLY a good perch report from Marblehead. I will be after them Wed-Friday and post up here afterwards, HT


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

That's the kind of report I want to see nhogan171. Maybe Sunday I can get out and get a nice bucket full of them. We had great marks Saturday in 26 fow but the water was stained a little and they just weren't really all that active. I'll be too busy chasing eyes Thursday through Saturday for the Sandusky LEWT to try again now.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there any good perch fishing near the intake or little cedar point this time of year? I come out of meinke's and marblehead and Kelly's is a pretty good run for perch.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Started at Sand Docks at 11:30 am pick up 25 nice perch no sorting. Fished til the wind kicked up around 3pm. Not real fast but nice fish. 27 ft of water. Light
bite. 1/2 Spreaders & 1/2 Crappie rigs.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Sand docks?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Guess the name is Stone Docks by Marblehead where
they load the freighters. Not sand docks. Sorry.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Yes there is no place like conny for Jumbo Perch and rarely have to settle for less that 11" fish. Took a couple perch boats out west.Mother in law's idea. The captain started by saying any Perch that place across your palm and stick out is a keeper. Couldn't believe it. I won't keep them on a bad day. They were keeping 4-5 inch fish! I have had some minnows bigger than that. But If that makes you happy! LOL!.


Been fishing the Western end 60 years and I've never seen anyone keep a 4-5 in perch.


----------

